# spain in july/august



## bodser (Jan 30, 2008)

hi planning to travel to france/spain in july/august. i know there are a lot of aires in france but fewi in spain. can anyone reccomend wild camping spots /aires in spain? will be travelling with partner and eight year old who is water fanatic s wil be trying to stick to coastal areas if possible. much appreciate any help. have to say this site is excellentand the wide range of info in it has been a real help already in planning trip. thanks bodser


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bodser said:


> hi planning to travel to france/spain in july/august. i know there are a lot of aires in france but fewi in spain. can anyone reccomend wild camping spots /aires in spain? will be travelling with partner and eight year old who is water fanatic s wil be trying to stick to coastal areas if possible. much appreciate any help. have to say this site is excellent and the wide range of info in it has been a real help already in planning trip. thanks bodser


Hi, welcome to MotorhomeFacts and making your first post here.

Sorry I can't help you with your query but I would expect spmeone else to be along shortly who has the knowledge to do so.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bodser. We have just come back from Spain, Touring the east coast. We found that the police are hotting up on the wildcamping, lots of people had recommended Mojacar, but when we arrived we were moved on by the police, it was ok to park up during the day but no overnighting, whether it was because of pending elections I don't know but we found the same on various parts of the coast. July and August are going to be very busy.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Spain in julio*

Not a good Idea to be coming to southern Spain in those months . why because its very hot .to many visitors And yes you will be moved on by the polica and you wont want to be on a campsite with Spanish nighbours . no disrepect to my nighbours but they will rock and roll you all night. and roll you? best time mid may - mid june. temps in july can be 36c+ and its not the best time to be in the sea because of polution .


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a link to hundreds of wild camping spots in Spain with comments by people who have stayed there,sorry it is all in Spanish.

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

I will echo silversurfa's comments re july /august try to come earlier or later it is hell here in mid summer and you will get moved away from the coast by the police,but at any other time of the year you will not be bothered.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Again.....I agree......southern spain in july/august is no fun....for all the reasons listed above by others......what about trying the northern spanish coast......its really beautiful and not quite so hot.
Or north or west Portugal ??

Lynda


----------



## bodser (Jan 30, 2008)

*big thanks*

 hi thanks to everyone who replied to post,really appreciated, holiday is booked to coincide with holidays (school) so like any organism will have to adapt to the new enviroment, was in basque country last july and it was raining so ended up driving accross country to tarragona in search of sun, may just spend longer in france ,arriving in roscoff,ant tips?
and sincere thanks to all 
happy camping in 2008 to all


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Even France will be busy in August as the whole of the country seems to be on holiday.
Atlantic coast south of Arachon basin is nice - all pine forest and sand dunes BUT it is the Atlantic so surfer type waves!
Have you thought about heading for one of the big inland lakes/reservoirs?
The French treat these as a public amenity and create beaches, motorised watersport areas, sailing ports and all sorts on them.
We particularly like the Lac du Der/Chantecoq near St Dizier in the Champagne region - absolutely massive reservoir with sailing, scuba diving, windsurf school, jetskis and lots of other watersports stuff.
Also has a big wildlife sanctuary, several campsites and three " aires" around the perimeter ( 57 Km of "coastline")which also boasts a cycle track which is mostly along the waterside.
Re Portugal we have some friends who live near Sao Pedro de Alva, inland from Coimbra, there is a huge reservoir near them with watersports facilities and a lot of the local rivers have river beaches - I think the campsite at Penacova is on a river beach!

Hope this has given you a few more ideas!
Have a good trip

Marion


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

We went to Germany and Austria last Summer, very motorhome friendly, excellent scenery. Not too hot, quiet.Lots of spa towns for swimming, relaxing. Might even go again this year.


----------



## territo (May 1, 2005)

Another useful website for spanish aires is: www.lapaca.org

There are not many but they are increasing slowly.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We too are heading to Spain in August. Hitting Cherbourg 20th July and returning from Bilbao 25th August. 5 weeks. 
We know we can always find somewhere in France but can we risk going into North Spain without booking?

Last year we just followed the sun and stayed in South of France and missed all the flooding and rain etc. If we had booked we would be stuck with whatever weather that area throws at you.

Really do not want to be booking but husband is very wary that we will be stuck and no campsite to get to. I hate the thought but need advice from anyone who travels to North/Green Spain in August.
chris


----------

